

Ask HN: How should I organize my GitHub? - AdmiralAsshat

I am not a programmer by trade (liberal arts degree originally). Since the &quot;Github Resume&quot; seems to be increasingly popular, I wanted to try something else: a Github degree. By that I mean, I wanted to keep a record of every programming book I read, every exercise I do, and every project I write, and host it all on github. My purpose in doing so would be that when someone asks, &quot;Have you ever read the K&amp;R C book?&quot;, rather than saying, &quot;Yes, tkae my word for it.&quot; I can say &quot;Yes; and here are my solutions for every major exercise.&quot; This would additionally allow me to refer to past exercises for reference in future projects, and perhaps provide some kind of guide to anyone else who might be googling around for help on a particular exercise.<p>At this point my Github is already setup (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;AdmiralAsshat) and I&#x27;ve been doing this routine for every book and&#x2F;or udemy course I take moving forward. At the moment most of my repos are simply named &quot;learn_x&quot; because I was following Zed Shaw&#x27;s various Learn Code the Hard Way courses (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;c.learncodethehardway.com&#x2F;), but I&#x27;ve since expanded to other materials.<p>My question primarily deals with how I should organize this stuff vis-a-vis the various books&#x2F;courses. Should I divide up the repos into languages or courses? i.e. Should I give every course its own repo, or just create big &quot;Java&quot;, &quot;C&quot;, &#x27;Python&quot;, etc. directories and then sub-directories for each book?<p>Pardon the mess on the current repos--I was learning git as I was learning the languages. I&#x27;m still trying to figure out once I decide on an organizational method how I&#x27;m going to migrate the source files while keeping the commits.
======
andymurd
If you are using your GitHub page as a resume, change your username. Some
prospective employers will dismiss AdmiralAsshat as inappropriate for the
workplace, others will be amused but will always think of you as "that asshat
guy".

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Why not set it up on your own website? That way, when you give out links, your
own SEO is improving, not GitHub's. Do it right, and your site could become
the go-to place for technology xxx

~~~
iurisilvio
I come here to say the same thing.

Do not use GitHub as your main website. Use it for some code, but maintain
your content in your domain.

It is better for your SEO. This way, you have a product, not only a lot of
LOC.

~~~
yzzxy
Or use github pages on your own URL?

Github is one of the few sites I would be willing to trust with a large part
of my life's work, because it's so easy for me to mirror.

------
DanielStraight
There are many more appropriate places on the internet to ask this question.
Here are two:

[http://programmers.stackexchange.com](http://programmers.stackexchange.com)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/git/](http://www.reddit.com/r/git/)

Please keep HN for news and other topics of broad interest.

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
This was asked here rather than Stack Overflow because of the idea of it being
a potential self-marketing tool, like the Github resume.

------
chatmasta
Start with one repo and reorganize when it feels necessary.

